# EPC light and faulty brake-light switch?



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

Since I have all the answers now, I'll re-write this so it is easily searchable:
- MkIV 2001 GTI GLX VR6
- EPC light coming on is a common symptom of a faulty brake light switch. So is broken cruise control and brake lights either staying on, on not coming on when they are supposed to
- Code pulled with VAG-COM was intermittent/implausible signal from the brake switch.
Brake switch parts:
http://www.impexfap.com/partlist.cfm?PARTNUMBERSEARCH=191945515B (2-pin switch not covered by recall) 
http://www.impexfap.com/partlist.cfm?PARTNUMBERSEARCH=1J0945511 (4-pin switch covered by factory recall)
And here is a FAQ thread for those wanting to replace their brake switch:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1158315
My dealer said that the 2-pin switch is more likely to be found on Golf/GTI models while the 4-pin switch is more likely to be found on Jettas. Double-check the wiring harness before getting a new switch just to make sure you get the right one.
edit: spelling


_Modified by phatvw at 11:26 PM 7-31-2005_


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (phatvw)*

The faulty brake light switch is a known issue, and is covered by recall. Mine was diagnosed and fixed last summer before the recall, VW reimbursed me.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (The Doc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Doc* »_The faulty brake light switch is a known issue, and is covered by recall. Mine was diagnosed and fixed last summer before the recall, VW reimbursed me.

Thanks. Apparently my car has the 2-pin switch which is not covered by the recall. Only-the 4-pin switch on Jettas are covered as its failure rates are much higher.. 
From more research, it also seems that the EPC light coming on is a fairly common symptom of a faulty switch.


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (phatvw)*

Yes, and when the EPC light comes on, your cruise control shouldn't work either. The computer thinks the brakes are on. I was also told the the computer may go into limp mode as well.
-Dave


----------



## mark420v (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (The Doc)*

my problem earlier this week was i had no brakelights, but cruise control worked fine. swapped out the switch, problem gone. i had the 4-pin switch, btw, and i drive a 2002 GTI 1.8t


----------



## filipz (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (mark420v)*

What year did they switch from 2 pin to the 4 pin? I'm having the same problem and was just wondering whether or not its covered by the recall


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (filipz)*

You're going to have to call your dealer with your VIN number to see if the recall applies to you. If it doesn't, the part is only $8 and takes like 10 minutes to install. If you have trouble installing it, hang around the dealership and try to snag a VW tech directly. Don't bother asking the service advisors becuase they'll want to set you up with an appointment and charge you $85.


----------



## filipz (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (phatvw)*

Yeah that isn't any bull****. I'm sure I can figure it out if I follow the DIY and not break anything. Anyways thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ador (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_You're going to have to call your dealer with your VIN number to see if the recall applies to you. If it doesn't, the part is only $8 and takes like 10 minutes to install. If you have trouble installing it, hang around the dealership and try to snag a VW tech directly. Don't bother asking the service advisors becuase they'll want to set you up with an appointment and charge you $85.

No Shi*. I took mine last week and paid $182, where $165 was for Labor.


----------



## filipz (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (ador)*

OUCH!







You should've diy. Thats a **** load of money for a part that just twists and pops in and out of place bro.


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (The Doc)*

Do you have any info on this recall?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (parklane)*

Try google or the NHTSA site:

_Quote, originally posted by *NHTSA* »_
2001 Volkswagen Jetta GLX NHTSA Recall ID Number: 04V096000
Recall Date: FEB 20, 2004
Component: EXTERIOR LIGHTING:BRAKE LIGHTS:SWITCH
Potential Units Affected: 377130
Summary: ) ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES, A BRAKE LIGHT SWITCH ON THESE VEHICLES MAY MALFUNCTION.
Consequence: IF THIS HAPPENS, THE BRAKE LIGHTS COULD BECOME INOPERATIVE, OR COME ON AND STAY ON, EVEN THOUGH THE VEHICLE IS PARKED.
Remedy: DEALERS WILL REPLACE THESE SWITCHES. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN ON DURING APRIL 30, 2004. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT VOLKSWAGEN AT 1-800-822-8987.
Notes: VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC, WX


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: EPC light and faulty brake-light switch? (phatvw)*

Got it. Appreciate it bro.


----------



## hills (Aug 18, 2011)

the "release the oil pressure by simply removing the oil cap for a few seconds" DOES work and is a great quick fix however a good buddy of mine, who is also a tech at Scott Volkswagen, in RI, took his time to call me after my check and give me a low down.

more or less this is what he said:
- the throttle body is the most common issue when it comes to the EPC light on the FSI and TSI engines, I dont know why but Volkswagen installed these ****ty little wire sensors (6) into the throttle body to measure various things, mostly oil and gasoline vapor. the system is great but the problem is that volkswagen used cheap non plates/coated wires and they wear down and start throwing codes or false codes around 25-30k+ miles. we have a repair report from Volkswagen actually that came in over this exact subject. releasing pressure Via the oil resivoir and sometimes cleaning the throttle body [which by the way he scaned my car and the code was from the TB] will work, but only temporarily, usually once this starts happening it will happen again, and become more common. (me: by the way I did the release trick once about 150 miles ago, got my oil changed and it hasn't been a problem since). Once it starts to be at the point where you want to fix it we have better copper plated wires that we simply replace the old wires with and aren't that expensive and should only take an hour of labor, maybe 2.- --steve

hope this may help some people


----------

